# my ipod touch went through the washing machine



## pancakepowder (Jul 9, 2011)

please help guys, its not turning on


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

let it dry out for a hour or two


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

ir will

1) Get a pot

2) Get rice

3) Put phone in pot with rice. Put on cover of pot

4) Dont touch for two days

5) Once the grain has dried out the water, i phone will reboot


Experience: Tons of Ipods. I phones, gone trhough water and turned out fine


----------



## sweetD (Sep 6, 2011)

**** I'm so sorry, I know with blackberries putting it in dry rice for two days gets rid of the water maybe that will help. That's how mine was resurrected after I spilled liquid on it


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

i products come with safety mechanism that turns off the phone and doesnt let it turn on if its moist inside,


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

First of all, you shouldn't have tried to power it on right away. Anyway, don't try to turn it on again. Water in electronics doesn't necessarily mean it's dead, but trying to power it on with water inside makes it much more likely to kill it.

Do you have instant rice? Seriously, put some rice in a ziploc bag with the iPod, and seal it. Leave it for a few days (I'd say at least 3-4) and with any luck the rice will absorb any water/moisture inside the iPod.

This might not work, but it's your best shot. And *don't try to turn it on again.

*edit: Zeeshan beat me.


----------



## pancakepowder (Jul 9, 2011)

thanks for all of the replies!! i've got it in some rice now, hopefully it gets better... ugh im just really sad now


----------



## memoriez (Oct 3, 2011)

lol at the advice... R.I.P ipod touch.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

memoriez said:


> lol at the advice... R.I.P ipod touch.


Why lol? Rice is a proven method. Similar effect as the small packets you get in lots of stuff that say don't eat on them (Dissicant? Not sure) While trying to turn it on right away might have killed it there's no harm in trying now, right?

Any updates pancakepowder?


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I hope your iPod will be okay.


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

memoriez said:


> lol at the advice... R.I.P ipod touch.


It really does help... but... sometimes you don't even need that.
Like in my case for example.
I keep one of my home's wireless phone handsets... in the bathroom... which one day just fell into the toilet and would not turn on after that (the water was clean by the way ...)

I just left it to dry, and after two hours everything became normal...

See? If water can evaporate on it's own, then rice does an even better job, because it suck up all the moisture from it.


----------



## memoriez (Oct 3, 2011)

> Why lol? Rice is a proven method.





> It really does help


 that is just an illusion... I could as easily say to blow some hot iar with a hair dryer (to desipate the water)... it is a miss or hit situation. Circuit boards have a coating on them that protects them from the elements... mostly moisture... but is does not protect them if the battery is still there.... which i'm guessing I pod touch peripherals have it built in. IOW, there is not way to turn of the "switch" off but just let it the water dry out... trust me, I am not new to the electronics deal. Hell, un-screw a light switch, or a plug, from your house wall... grab the "live" wire with ONE HAND (key word... this is life or death situatuon)and see how you will not die (this is a life or death situation by the way, so don't atemp it because you don't know what you are doing)... you might feel a tingle sensation but as long as you don't "complete" the "circuit" you will not die... now, grab both HOT and NEUTRAL, and you are dead right away (maes a complete circuit that runs through your heart). it is simple to understand seriously. nothing to do with rice lol....

the only thing i could think of is that the ipod has a "breaker"/"thermal switch"... meh.. not in the mood to explain all that  this guy did though...


> i products come with safety mechanism that turns off the phone and doesnt let it turn on if its moist inside,


 anyways... is not about drying the thing, is about taking the power source off of it ASAP.

NOTE: don't ever touch live wires in your house... YOU WILL DIE! i was just trying to make a point because i am certafied... in other words, i understand these things.


----------



## memoriez (Oct 3, 2011)

again... r.i.p ipod touch.


----------



## pancakepowder (Jul 9, 2011)

ok so i turned my ipod on and it actually worked!!! :boogie except now theres this big water mark on the screen, i dunno what that means. do you guys think there is still water in it, or is that mark just something thats going to be there for now on? i've turned it back off for now


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

It's possible there's water still under there, I'd let it dry out some more. It's probably between the glass and the LCD itself if I had to guess.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

memoriez said:


> again... r.i.p ipod touch.





pancakepowder said:


> ok so i turned my ipod on and it actually worked!!!


Fancy that.

And yeah, the water mark is probably actual water. If you leave the iPod with rice longer it should probably get that water out, too.


----------



## pancakepowder (Jul 9, 2011)

njodis said:


> Fancy that.
> 
> And yeah, the water mark is probably actual water. If you leave the iPod with rice longer it should probably get that water out, too.





GunnyHighway said:


> It's possible there's water still under there, I'd let it dry out some more. It's probably between the glass and the LCD itself if I had to guess.


sweet, im so relieved. i did not want to but a new one haha. thank you!!!


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

http://www.lifeproof.com/

Sounds like you need to get a case that can take some abuse. (this company makes iPhone cases, but I bet there is a waterproof iPod touch case.)


----------



## Fiji07 (Oct 24, 2011)

*itouch in pool*

External speaker didn't work for a day crazy that's the only thing that happened

My mom borrowed it for exercising when we were on vacation forgot about it and went swimming with it in the pool came back and I had to figure out what happened last time I lend my iPod to her it's a 64 gig 4th gen


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Interesting thread. Hope the water behind the screen will disappear, too. :yes

I knocked over a glass of Coke once and all of it went into the TV. I let it dry for a few days and it worked again without any problems. And that was Coke... very sugary stuff.


----------

